# Boneless Hotwings made from phesant



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Take one or 2 roosters chunk them into about 4 inch pieces.

Roll in flour( No need to dip in milk or egg just make sure chunk is wet with water or from just thawing out)

Deep fry until bird floats. Fill a plastic ziploc bag with your favorite hot wing sauce.

*As soon as you take phesant out of the deep fryer toss it in hotwing sauce in the zip loc bag.*

Makes a great appetizer or as a meal. Try it its fricking great!


----------

